# Escalating Density Training



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

I was just curious if anyone had experiences with escalating density training, and if so, specifically what you noted.

I never really looked into it much before, but I was reading through some of Charles Staley's articles on T-Nation this morning and thought it seemed like an interesting concept.  It's a little bit different than what I had envisioned.  Sounds like it's pretty high volume, but I kind of like the concept.  I'm thinking about giving it a go in a month or two when I decide to increase calories once again.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2006)

Do you have a link that explanes it


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=459765

That's the basic idea.  I would make some modifications probably, like incorporating unloading phases, possibly fluctuating intensity throughout, maybe incorporate some strength and power training at least at a maintenance level, etc.  The premise is simple though.  Do more work in the same allotted period of time.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2006)

it is basically just a program that makes sure you perform progressive overload....do more then you did last time.

You already do this now!

If you look at my journal, with the tri-sets, it is the same thing.

it is really nothing new, that you don't already do.


Staley is a pretty smart dude.  I have one of his e-books (haven't had time to read it because of school).  If you want it let me know and I will send it your way.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it is basically just a program that makes sure you perform progressive overload....do more then you did last time.
> 
> You already do this now!
> 
> ...



I do aim to increase my workloads, certainly.  However, it seems like this method has its advantages.  The particular paramters he uses seem like a good way to allow for a very high volume of total work while minimizing neural fatigue.  Also, in his latest article about adapting EDT to gaining strength, he touts improved peak force development throughout a great portion of the work performed via the inclusion of compensatory acceleration.  This seemed intriguing to me.  

Anyway, I might give his parameters a go in the not too distant future.  It also seems like a fun way to train, which is important.

Yeah, and if you want to pass me that e-book I would appreciate it.  I still haven't read everything you have sent me already, but I at least got through the CES manuals thus far, heh.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, it does seem fun.

where is the new article talking about CAT?

I will send the book now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but here's an article from Chris talking about Gironda's Density Training. You have to scroll down a bit to get to some of it. Seems like a WHOLE lot of volume to me.

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1100725


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2006)

I have tried this type of training, and recommend it if you've never done it.  I keep my rest intervals at 30 seconds between sets.

As far at the volume, you just need to adjust it accordingly, i have used 8x3, 5x5, 6x6, 4x8, 3x8, 4x12, etc. ...just depends what you like best, i always keep the weight the same for every set too.  You have to lighten the load a little due to shorter rest periods, but once your body adjusts to the shorter R.I. your strength comes back quick...at least it did for me.  I prefer this style mainly because your in and out of the gym pretty quick, and it can be hard as balls when your doing squats or deads.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 19, 2006)

i read the one rocco did his idea was just doing as much as u could in as short a period of time ie very little recovery, but i think u mean something different pimp


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2006)

The article is on the front page of T-Nation right now, but here's the link:
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1297016

Scroll down to the section titled "Force Measurement During 1 Set Of 10 Reps..."


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the same thing, but here's an article from Chris talking about Gironda's Density Training. You have to scroll down a bit to get to some of it. Seems like a WHOLE lot of volume to me.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1100725



Staley isn't advocating quite as much volume as Gironda I don't believe.  Some items are different, but a similar idea: more work in less time.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2006)

LoadedBats said:


> I have tried this type of training, and recommend it if you've never done it.  I keep my rest intervals at 30 seconds between sets.
> 
> As far at the volume, you just need to adjust it accordingly, i have used 8x3, 5x5, 6x6, 4x8, 3x8, 4x12, etc. ...just depends what you like best, i always keep the weight the same for every set too.  You have to lighten the load a little due to shorter rest periods, but once your body adjusts to the shorter R.I. your strength comes back quick...at least it did for me.  I prefer this style mainly because your in and out of the gym pretty quick, and it can be hard as balls when your doing squats or deads.



His idea is a little different.  There are no particular set/rep parameters.  He says do as many repetitions as possible in the allotted time, that's the only paramter.  He gives a guideline for a starting point though: take your 10-12RM and do 5 repetitions per set to start.


----------



## LoadedBats (Oct 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> His idea is a little different.  There are no particular set/rep parameters.  He says do as many repetitions as possible in the allotted time, that's the only paramter.  He gives a guideline for a starting point though: take your 10-12RM and do 5 repetitions per set to start.



Ahh I gotcha.  I sorta skimmed that t-nation article.  Either way, I do like the idea of keeping the R.I. down/more work less time theory.  THis kind of training is nice if your on a tight schedule.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't know if you saw this Pimp, but it is the latest installment to the EDT template:

new staley article


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 19, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Don't know if you saw this Pimp, but it is the latest installment to the EDT template:
> 
> new staley article



Yeah, that's the link I posted for you a few posts back, heh.  I really like some of the ideas, like doing a high volume of singles/doubles with 85-90% of your 1RM and a solid bout of rest in between each.  Seems like a great way to maintain force output, help regulate proper form into the later repetitions, and minimize fatigue as much as possible.

This actually uses concepts I was considering implementing into my program a while ago.  I was thinking about deadlifting 9 sets of singles instead of 3 sets of triples with 90%.  Dunno why I passed up giving it a try.  I think I want to next go around.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 19, 2006)

oh, I missed that one.  I only saw the old article, ESD training.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2006)

I really liked the first link Cow, but there are no exercises for delts or traps. What if delts are a weak point?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

you can pick whatever exercises you want.  he just gave one example.  also, the incline press really hits the delts pretty hard (depending on the level of incline).


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> you can pick whatever exercises you want.  he just gave one example.  also, the incline press really hits the delts pretty hard (depending on the level of incline).



Thanks P!


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you think it would be plausible to add an extra day with Delts and Traps. You could do 2 on 1 off and keep rotating.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 20, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Do you think it would be plausible to add an extra day with Delts and Traps. You could do 2 on 1 off and keep rotating.



just change one day to vertical movements and one day to horizontal movements.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 20, 2006)

I think there are plenty of ways to manipulate the basic idea.  If I did it, I would probably do a full body program.


----------

